# Fluoride?



## karen16 (Dec 31, 2009)

I posted back in December 09 that my TSH levels had dropped in 3 months from 39.07 to 4.355. I have just had my bloodwork done again 9/2011 and TSH level is 5.33. While these are not perfect TSH levels, it is a far cry from 39. The only change in 09 was the toothpaste I was using. No fluoride. While I was told here that it probably wouldn't be lasting, I would say for me it was the answer I was looking for. Especially since all the doctor was going to do was put me on medicine, forever, no cure in sight, didn't care either.

I also had my heart checked for problems, since it was the risk I took not going on the meds, no problem there either.


----------



## lainey (Aug 26, 2010)

Fluoride was once given to hyperthyroid patients because it had anti-thyroid capabilities.

However, I doubt that your toothpaste alone really had this affect. Toothpaste is a topical treatment, and most people ingest very little. Fluoridated water can be a different concern, but again, the amounts are very small to produce any theraputic effect.

There is no cure for thyroid disease. When the thyroid fails to produce thyroid hormone, the only way to solve it is for the patient to take replacement hormone.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

karen16 said:


> I posted back in December 09 that my TSH levels had dropped in 3 months from 39.07 to 4.355. I have just had my bloodwork done again 9/2011 and TSH level is 5.33. While these are not perfect TSH levels, it is a far cry from 39. The only change in 09 was the toothpaste I was using. No fluoride. While I was told here that it probably wouldn't be lasting, I would say for me it was the answer I was looking for. Especially since all the doctor was going to do was put me on medicine, forever, no cure in sight, didn't care either.
> 
> I also had my heart checked for problems, since it was the risk I took not going on the meds, no problem there either.


Did you get any other tests? What thyroxine replacement are you on and how much? Do I read this correctly; that you are NOT on thyroxine replacement? Do you feel badly @ 5.33 for the TSH? I know I would.

Most of us like our TSH @ 1.0 or less and AACE recommends the accepted range to be 0.3 to 3.0

Why do you worry about the fluoride in the toothpaste? Do you use an excessive amount? I do know that I prefer to NOT drink tap water because of excessive amounts of fluoride and drink distilled instead because I do drink a lot of water but I never thought just a little would cause a problem with medication or act like a goitrogen.

Have you ever had any antibodies' tests or the FREES done?

Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.
http://www.drlam.com/articles/hypothyroidism.asp?page=3

How about a sonogram or ultra-sound?


----------



## Islandgirl (Aug 27, 2011)

I don't know...you might be on to something, Karen. I was going along fine with the Synthroid dose I was on. But did change my estrogen from a patch to a gel. I soon had such a drop in my TSH, that my GP lowered my dose of Synthroid. I was miserable for about 6 weeks and slowly started to feel a little better. (I was feeling hypo even though according to my TSH I was overmedicated and should have been hyper). The interesting thing is prior to this, as I changed estrogens, I also changed toothpastes to one without fluoride. I went back to my regular toothpaste since it had better whitening properties.

I am now tempted to go back to the nonfluoride toothpaste to see what would happen... Was it the estrogen? Was it the toothpaste? Was it a coincidence? Where can I read up on the effects of fluoride on your thyroid? As for not absorbing it, what if the toothpaste formulas have changed such that the fluoride is more easily absorbed sublingually?


----------

